# Where has the chill oldschool herb gone?



## Majikoopa (Aug 29, 2017)

Im probably gonna date myself here with a "back in my day" post, but back in my day we were able to pass around a jay or a blunt nonstop playing music and talking. These days, living in a legal state, have really escalated in terms of potency. It seems that maximum THC has become the end goal without much regard for other cannabinoids and terpenes. In some ways it is a good thing because quality is way up. On the other hand, I am reticent to smoke socially anymore because my friends shit is always face meltingly strong and one or two hits puts me into a stupor.

With the industry as it is, I hope someone starts putting out high quality mid grade stuff soon. Think of it like a "session ale" in craft beer. Maybe it would be nice to have some chill all- day smoking herb that is nicely cured and artfully grown.

Can anyone relate?


----------



## RM3 (Aug 29, 2017)

Seems you missed out on the back in the day good stuff? What I remember smokin back in the day was way better and more potent than today's weed and what I did about it was to breed my own to bring it back. Took 9 years but da grandpa weed is home again

For what you are describing I would suggest growing a land race mexi sativa


----------



## Majikoopa (Aug 29, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Seems you missed out on the back in the day good stuff? What I remember smokin back in the day was way better and more potent than today's weed and what I did about it was to breed my own to bring it back. Took 9 years but da grandpa weed is home again
> 
> For what you are describing I would suggest growing a land race mexi sativa



We are definitely in diff parts of the country. It is not that we had mexi schwag or anything- we had really nice looking, well cured/grown, flavorful buds... just not crazy overly- potent stuff you see circulating at the legal shops these days. Then again, my tolerance is probably substantially lower than that young fella back then.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Aug 29, 2017)

I would love to get ahold of some of those landrace genes. My pop is always talking about the Kona or Acapulco ans so on. He said he opened a garbage bag one time and it literally like a sack of gold!


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Majikoopa (Aug 29, 2017)

jaibyrd7 said:


> View attachment 4002291


LMAO!


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 29, 2017)

There are still weaker strains still around or you could try an early harvest to lower potency.


----------



## Majikoopa (Aug 29, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> There are still weaker strains still around or you could try an early harvest to lower potency.


I've given that some strong consideration. I've also been toying with the idea of taking a strong 21% THC seed stock laying around and crossbreeding it with some feral hemp pollen to get an intermediate around 10% THC with higher CBD and interesting terpenes. Apparently intermediate hemp hybrids grow SUPER hearty-- snow/frost tolerant, fast growing, and pest/disease tolerant. May be worth trying for an outside grow next year if a stable strain can be accomplished.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> I've given that some strong consideration. I've also been toying with the idea of taking a strong 21% THC seed stock laying around and crossbreeding it with some feral hemp pollen to get an intermediate around 10% THC with higher CBD and interesting terpenes. Apparently intermediate hemp hybrids grow SUPER hearty-- snow/frost tolerant, fast growing, and pest/disease tolerant. May be worth trying for an outside grow next year if a stable strain can be accomplished.


To find the nostalgic stuff, just look for landrace strains. It's going to be old school but it might not be much less potent lol

Honestly, I'd much rather smoke a couple hits of something strong and be done than have to choke down a whole joint or two to get the same effect. Smoke inhalation is still smoke inhalation...


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

check out dispensary weed, they seem to have a knack for sourcing/selling low potency buds


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> check out dispensary weed, they seem to have a knack for sourcing/selling low potency buds



Actually the patient in question said the local ski area dispensary weed where he lives is much more potent than RM 3's. 

But he still prefers home grown Michigan medical.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Actually the patient in question said the local ski area dispensary weed where he lives is much more potent than RM 3's.
> 
> But he still prefers home grown Michigan medical.


there it is! op needs to grow RM3 weed !


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> there it is! op needs to grow RM3 weed !


He did say he wished his weed was way less face meltingly potent. 

Lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> there it is! op needs to grow RM3 weed !


Unlike some, I can personally attest to the effects;

It works as advertised. I've had a few weed naps on his couch! LMAO


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> He did say he wished his weed was way less face meltingly potent.
> 
> Lol.


He can get that from any dispensary.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Unlike some, I can personally attest to the effects;
> 
> It works as advertised. I've had a few weed naps on his couch! LMAO


yeah, different tokes for different folks. If I grew a strain and smoking it made me sleepy I'd kill any copies before they grew.
I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead. For now I wanna build and create and paint and play and sing and love and dance when I use.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The more you open your mouth, the more it's clear you have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> But keep on wasting your time... It's all you've got.


You post constantly but never offer any proof or even information of any kind. 


Which of your "friends" likely pm'd me the map to your house and described you as Millhouse from the Simpsons?

You guys are not as well liked as you think.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> yeah, different tokes for different folks. If I grew a strain and smoking it made me sleepy I'd kill any copies before they grew.
> I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead. For now I wanna build and create and paint and play and sing and love and dance when I use.



Man we might have to try to meet and smoke up and play some music and make some art. 

I would love to show you some of Mrs. MMG's paintings. And I just finally managed to borrow an actual cassette deck to listen to a tape I recorded of my guitar playing through a delay pedal into my stereo in 1988. 

It even had whale calls made with the whammy bar. I was very high at the time I recorded.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You post constantly but never offer any proof or even information of any kind.
> 
> 
> Which of your "friends" likely pm'd me the map to your house and described you as Millhouse from the Simpsons?
> ...


You're definitely a hater.

It consumes you.

Get help.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

in 88 I thought I played way better than I actually am today even


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> To find the nostalgic stuff, just look for landrace strains. It's going to be old school but it might not be much less potent lol
> 
> Honestly, I'd much rather smoke a couple hits of something strong and be done than have to choke down a whole joint or two to get the same effect. Smoke inhalation is still smoke inhalation...


I agree 100%.
A joint of my shit will last me all day, saving my lungs, money and allow me to accompish something productive during the day.
I'd much rather take 2 hits of good herb, than suck on some mediocre shit.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You're definitely a hater.
> 
> It consumes you.
> 
> Get help.



You and your other agenda filled friends call anyone who doesn't agree with you "haters".


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You and your other agenda filled friends call anyone who doesn't agree with you "haters".


No, your constant trashing people is what makes you a hater. It's called taking responsibility.

And don't try to tell anyone you don't have an agenda, hater.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> No, your constant trashing people is what makes you a hater. It's called taking responsibility.
> 
> And don't try to tell anyone you don't have an agenda, hater.


I don't. I am not making any claims or selling any methods or seeds or lighting. Or even activism. Hell you sell socialism all day long.

I just don't like you. Don't you remember threatening me with physical violence during a simple lighting discussion?


----------



## RM3 (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I did no such thing, smear boy. You lie because you got nothing. You're the one who just this morning threatened to come to my house.
> 
> Your agenda is clear; constantly hound people you don't like. I notice you will spend all day shit talking people. You'll stop at nothing, you'll wreck any thread, just to spew hate through your monitor.
> 
> Is that because you have nothing better to do with your miserable life? Or is it because you're mentally unstable and have an aggression problem? Enquiring minds wanna know!


He has also admitted to mailing his med wed to Colorado LMAO


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I did no such thing, smear boy. You lie because you got nothing. You're the one who just this morning threatened to come to my house.
> 
> Your agenda is clear; constantly hound people you don't like. I notice you will spend all day shit talking people. You'll stop at nothing, you'll wreck any thread, just to spew hate through your monitor.
> 
> Is that because you have nothing better to do with your miserable life? Or is it because you're mentally unstable and have an aggression problem? Enquiring minds wanna know!



Yes you did. You posted the threat here in a thread on RIU.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

gangsta's, Chaucer says _Inquiring _


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Yes you did. You posted the threat here in a thread on RIU.


You threatened to come to my house this morning. Maybe I should report it and get you banned just like your sock puppet, 'Mrs' mmg.

You are straight up batshit crazy. Please go get help. I'd hate to read about you in the news.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

RM3 said:


> He has also admitted to mailing his med wed to Colorado LMAO



I never mailed any weed. I said the patient preferred Michigan home grown to your weed or the local dispensaries. 

He will be out here in a few weeks. Maybe we will start a thread on the truth about you rid. He is a witness and sampler that has been in your house. 

Why would you pretend he wasn't? If you had nothing to hide?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> gangsta's, Chaucer says _Inquiring _


I'm deliberately referencing the National Enquirer's misspelling to imply that only an idiot who believes what's written in such a rag would really care.

Thanks for the opportunity to explain.


----------



## senescence (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> Im probably gonna date myself here with a "back in my day" post, but back in my day we were able to pass around a jay or a blunt nonstop playing music and talking. These days, living in a legal state, have really escalated in terms of potency. It seems that maximum THC has become the end goal without much regard for other cannabinoids and terpenes. In some ways it is a good thing because quality is way up. On the other hand, I am reticent to smoke socially anymore because my friends shit is always face meltingly strong and one or two hits puts me into a stupor.
> 
> With the industry as it is, I hope someone starts putting out high quality mid grade stuff soon. Think of it like a "session ale" in craft beer. Maybe it would be nice to have some chill all- day smoking herb that is nicely cured and artfully grown.
> 
> Can anyone relate?


That sounds like a great idea! Usually I have the strongest shit of my friends and they all wind up messed up after 2 hits. I have more of a tolerance so I can face whatever and still be sociable (to a point)


----------



## RM3 (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I never mailed any weed. I said the patient preferred Michigan home grown to your weed or the local dispensaries.
> 
> He will be out here in a few weeks. Maybe we will start a thread on the truth about you rid. He is a witness and sampler that has been in your house.
> 
> Why would you pretend he wasn't? If you had nothing to hide?


never said he wasn't here, hell I even liked him 

and I have never lied about it


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I did no such thing, smear boy. You lie because you got nothing. You're the one who just this morning threatened to come to my house.
> 
> Your agenda is clear; constantly hound people you don't like. I notice you will spend all day shit talking people. You'll stop at nothing, you'll wreck any thread, just to spew hate through your monitor.
> 
> Is that because you have nothing better to do with your miserable life? Or is it because you're mentally unstable and have an aggression problem? Enquiring minds wanna know!


haha him an chemmy make quite a pair,pair of what still trying to figure out not top notch growers that's for sure, they think there shit don't stink haha


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Bitch, you have zero way of knowing that LMFAO
> 
> you've never smoked it, nor has your friend that you lie about
> 
> ...



Here is you saying my friend never smoked your stuff. Earlier in his thread. 

And I smoked your CTF and the GTH x CTF D.C. brought over. You vouch for his growing and you used his plant to advertise your seeds. 

Even though it was a ghost train haze hybrid and not yours. And you didn't even know. 

You are the agenda filled liar. Keep talking. You just keep burying yourself more.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Maybe we will start a thread on the truth about you rid.


Please do start your own thread. Your constant clogging of others threads with your butthurt bickering has gotten old !


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> haha him an chemmy make quite a pair,pair of what still trying to figure out not top notch growers that's for sure, they think there shit don't stink haha


Only rm3 and Ttystick are making claims of being "top notch growers". Rm3 says he is the best and we all do it wrong. And of course he has the worlds best genetics. 

You should pay more attention. He thinks you have shitty pot and grow poorly too. Have you read his bullshit "books"?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Please do start your own thread. Your constant clogging of others threads with your butthurt bickering has gotten old !



I made one post and left the thread yesterday. Every other comment is in response to an alert from rm3 or Ttystick. 

I will always answer. And you will always be interested to read what transpires it seems.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> haha him an chemmy make quite a pair,pair of what still trying to figure out not top notch growers that's for sure, they think there shit don't stink haha



wtf kind of nancy boy are you little twit ass sniffer trying to figure who's shit stinks and who can grow good weed? you a cop? a shit sniffin cop? fucking turd boy


----------



## RM3 (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is you saying my friend never smoked your stuff. Earlier in his thread.
> 
> And I smoked your CTF and the GTH x CTF D.C. brought over. You vouch for his growing and you used his plant to advertise your seeds.
> 
> ...


was referring to my new strain Neverland which is what I mention in my first post taking 9 years to breed

neither you nor your friend have ever smoked it

Tis a very true statement


----------



## RM3 (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Only rm3 and Ttystick are making claims of being "top notch growers". Rm3 says he is the best and we all do it wrong. And of course he has the worlds best genetics.
> 
> You should pay more attention. He thinks you have shitty pot and grow poorly too. Have you read his bullshit "books"?


Have never made such a claim, go ahead show me where I ever said I was a top notch grower LMAO


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> wtf kind of nancy boy are you little twit ass sniffer trying to figure who's shit stinks and who can grow good weed? you a cop? a shit sniffin cop? fucking turd boy


hahaha pos


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Only rm3 and Ttystick are making claims of being "top notch growers". Rm3 says he is the best and we all do it wrong. And of course he has the worlds best genetics.
> 
> You should pay more attention. He thinks you have shitty pot and grow poorly too. Have you read his bullshit "books"?


we all no he talks nosense, please don't follow in his tracks chemmy on the other hand to late for him he has hung himself already


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> wtf kind of nancy boy are you little twit ass sniffer trying to figure who's shit stinks and who can grow good weed? you a cop? a shit sniffin cop? fucking turd boy


my shit reeks lets c yours chemmy


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> Dude, this is supposed to be a positive, collaborative space. I can't think of anything more un-chill than trying to argue about weed in an internet forum. Don't you have a Youtube comment section to troll right now? Roll one up and chill out, bud.



Thank You Maji


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> my shit reeks lets c yours chemmyView attachment 4002465


 I knew you were a cop, using can photo's of some hillbilly's back yard weeds to lure me to post pics..... aint falling for it pig. troll somewhere else


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Have never made such a claim, go ahead show me where I ever said I was a top notch grower LMAO


He has to make things up to complain about. It's all he's got.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I only know one person that has been to RM 3's house. The only other person I know with rm3 strains is D.C. And he is the one that gave me CTF. But rm3 gave my friend in Colorado his personal stash.
> 
> And you were never even involved in the discussions or posts about this when I was on his site. You were here not posting proof of your own self proclaimed results for your own agenda to be a famous grower.
> 
> ...


Hey Fool,
Yea U MMG

I have sat around a camp fire with Rid and been smoked silly on top of a 20 joint day
By His Neverland.
It is the Old School Sativa High that you know nothing about.

A few days Later I sat on Rids couch and we smoked a Joint of another bud it was so smooth it tasted Like it was water cured except it had a nice strong flavor.

After leaving Rids I went and caught my plane and I had a 1 hour wait and a 3 1/2 hour flight.

Rid warned me this was a creeper joint, this weed crept up my neck while I was sitting waiting In the airport.
The Buzz washed over my face and I was HAF!

I passed out a few times during the flight.

Well that's was after some serious giggles over some lines in a few songs.


I am no light weight I smoke from morning till night for 37 years with very little missed time.

Rids Neverland went around the campfire and was able to Top the buzz of some five joints already Going around.

I mean some real Good Buds, almost No dispensary weed.

Rid would not even hit a joint from a dispensary, I did because I have never had "legal"
Buds before.

It was ok but i Grow just as good as the dispensary weed and I am only five years growing.

We had Lots of indoor and Outdoor high Quality smoke and it was being smoked for days.

10 plus people baked in the mountains for 4 Days.


it was the best party of my Life and I am no young Buck.

I not even go into the quantity of Dabs that went along with all the Fine Buds.

MMG,
Really how long will you "try" and haunt Rid?

In actuality you only draw people who know him and have smoked his weed like me.

I have been growing CTF for the last 6 months.

Best weed I have ever grown, mine was not as good as DC's CTF but it is really friggin close.
They are different cuts mine is the Gumball Cut.

I think D.C. Has CTF #4

I am on my 15th strain and CTF will not be leaving my Line up.

Bless,
I


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> there it is! op needs to grow RM3 weed !


Yep


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> TL;DR
> If you spent half the time doing something productive as you do licking @RM3's sac, you might have actually accomplished something.
> 
> The fact that you're STILL doing it says a lot more than anything you type.
> ...


Ttystikk is passsing out Wisdom here MMG.
Pay attention and learn to friggin clone.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 30, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It's pretty obvious you are a lightweight smoker too.
> 
> And rm3 promises his weed would never put you to sleep. It never causes couch lock he says constantly.
> 
> So you are an even lighter weight straight edge than I imagined.


Ttystikk a lightweight???
That man has grown and smoked more weed than you have ever seen Fool.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> Im probably gonna date myself here with a "back in my day" post, but back in my day we were able to pass around a jay or a blunt nonstop playing music and talking. These days, living in a legal state, have really escalated in terms of potency. It seems that maximum THC has become the end goal without much regard for other cannabinoids and terpenes. In some ways it is a good thing because quality is way up. On the other hand, I am reticent to smoke socially anymore because my friends shit is always face meltingly strong and one or two hits puts me into a stupor.
> 
> With the industry as it is, I hope someone starts putting out high quality mid grade stuff soon. Think of it like a "session ale" in craft beer. Maybe it would be nice to have some chill all- day smoking herb that is nicely cured and artfully grown.
> 
> Can anyone relate?


Yeah, man.

I'm not an every day smoker. I took up growing for myself for pain relief as I simply couldn't take the pills anymore. (Literally. Cancer took part of my pancreas and one kidney, so the pills were literally killing me.)

After a lot of research and trial and error, I settled on White Widow from ILGM. It's the best of both worlds, really. If you're a light weight smoker like I am, two puffs is all it takes and the pain melts away, you get a good buzzy feeling, but you can still get shit done.

But if you want to, you can hit it 4 or 5 times and then sit on your sofa listening to the dust settle on the back of the TV and try to figure out which damn way the earth is rotating.

You should look into it.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 30, 2017)

I started smoking in 79'
My first weed source was straight from Texas.
The Texan had a house near me in NY.

He had Mexican pot that would flatten most people.

I have smoke garbage bags of Real Thai Weed in the 80's I felt it.

The Mexi buds from my Texan buddy were just as strong as the Real chocolate brown Thai weed running around NYC.

We smoked Panama Red together in 1980 I was a lightweight then but that weed got you High NOT Stoned, not unless you smoke to much.

A good Sat High doesn't take a joint and it is not the same buzz as being stoned.

Both can relive pain, that's why I smoke now so I don't take pain killers.
I have Spinal Stenosis and I am what the doctors call IBSD Pre Chrohns.

I walk on a cane ask anyone that knows me.

My back felt great after smoking Neverland.

After the joint at Rids I forgot I had a back period, I was Flying while Flyin High.

It was likesome pulled out my spine, I was jello.


----------



## thumper60 (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I knew you were a cop, using can photo's of some hillbilly's back yard weeds to lure me to post pics..... aint falling for it pig. troll somewhere else


haha u cant be for real or did I touch a nerve anyway funny


----------



## Majikoopa (Aug 30, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Yeah, man.
> 
> I'm not an every day smoker. I took up growing for myself for pain relief as I simply couldn't take the pills anymore. (Literally. Cancer took part of my pancreas and one kidney, so the pills were literally killing me.)
> 
> ...


I will man. I've always enjoyed any of the "white" varieties. Especially White Rhino back in the day. That was some nice stuff, wish we had more around my neck of the woods. I've found a lot of the autoflower stuff to be nice too-- it isn't overly potent usually and it is a good experience/ super forgiving to grow. Sure, you don't get a crazy high yield as you could with other photosensitive varieties, but if you're just making a little personal stash it's not a problem. Still though, would like to try to make something "sessionable". Clean, easy on the throat/lungs, a smooth smoke, and a light buzz. There's a reason people like session ales, right?

Glad to hear from someone like me who doesn't necessarily want to "get wrecked".


----------



## Majikoopa (Aug 30, 2017)

Man, I just want to say to everybody that it is a shame there is so much politics and vitriol here on RIU. You know, you guys shouldn't be inviting each other to your houses, showing off your backyard grows, etc. If us dummies were able to find our way to this website, plenty of others that we don't want to see it are on here too. JUST a reminder from Rosenthal's grow bible: if you don't want to get in trouble the best security measure you can take is NOT showing off your grow ... that's why when anybody says "pics or it didn't happen", I just assume they are either a troll or _worse _someone trying to bait you and get you in trouble.

Stay safe everyone and don't argue online. I've been on here since like 2009 and was surprised after coming back that people are arguing and trashing each other. Most un-cool. We all have better things to do than hijack my thread.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> I will man. I've always enjoyed any of the "white" varieties. Especially White Rhino back in the day. That was some nice stuff, wish we had more around my neck of the woods. I've found a lot of the autoflower stuff to be nice too-- it isn't overly potent usually and it is a good experience/ super forgiving to grow. Sure, you don't get a crazy high yield as you could with other photosensitive varieties, but if you're just making a little personal stash it's not a problem. Still though, would like to try to make something "sessionable". Clean, easy on the throat/lungs, a smooth smoke, and a light buzz. There's a reason people like session ales, right?
> 
> Glad to hear from someone like me who doesn't necessarily want to "get wrecked".


I agree ,
high is not wrecked, wrecked is when you are dummed down by the buzz.

Some Indica strains and crosses are uplifting and don't cause couchlock and some are like a lead blanket, you are flattened After a few hits.

Sativa High is never Heavy unless you over indulge, it's a daytime buzz for sure.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> Sure, you don't get a crazy high yield as you could with other photosensitive varieties.


I get 4 to 6 ounces per plant on average. I do one grow per year of two plants. Right now, I'm still sitting on 4 32oz large mouth mason jars full from a grow I finished in January.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> Man, I just want to say to everybody that it is a shame there is so much politics and vitriol here on RIU. You know, you guys shouldn't be inviting each other to your houses, showing off your backyard grows, etc. If us dummies were able to find our way to this website, plenty of others that we don't want to see it are on here too. JUST a reminder from Rosenthal's grow bible: if you don't want to get in trouble the best security measure you can take is NOT showing off your grow ... that's why when anybody says "pics or it didn't happen", I just assume they are either a troll or _worse _someone trying to bait you and get you in trouble.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and don't argue online. I've been on here since like 2009 and was surprised after coming back that people are arguing and trashing each other. Most un-cool. We all have better things to do than hijack my thread.


I will show my grow to whomever I like, pal.

I live in a legal state and I will not live in fear that some asshole might break the law.

If you think I'm just in it for the weed then you don't know me well at all. I'm here to make the world a better place for those who come after me.

I just hope they appreciate the effort.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> I will man. I've always enjoyed any of the "white" varieties. Especially White Rhino back in the day. That was some nice stuff, wish we had more around my neck of the woods. I've found a lot of the autoflower stuff to be nice too-- it isn't overly potent usually and it is a good experience/ super forgiving to grow. Sure, you don't get a crazy high yield as you could with other photosensitive varieties, but if you're just making a little personal stash it's not a problem. Still though, would like to try to make something "sessionable". Clean, easy on the throat/lungs, a smooth smoke, and a light buzz. There's a reason people like session ales, right?
> 
> Glad to hear from someone like me who doesn't necessarily want to "get wrecked".


I found that White Rhino @ Mr Nice, he now calls it Medicine Man, its legit and a very real stoner, still, with flavors and smells so funky sexy skunky it tickles the nose hidden anywhere


----------



## Majikoopa (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I will show my grow to whomever I like, pal.
> 
> I live in a legal state and I will not live in fear that some asshole might break the law.
> 
> ...


You do you, buddy. Free advice is worth what you paid for it 

I'm just saying there is enough negativity floating around in the real world that maybe we don't need to get into dick swinging competitions online about whose grow is better. We all have a shared hobby, so maybe we can focus on our enthusiasm for it rather than getting all heated up... especially on a thread where I didn't ask for this drama as the OP.

My comment was mostly directed at the Michigan guy who, for the record, seems like a real cock sucker. Who gets invited to someone's house, gets shown their grow setup, gets given _free_ weed/seeds out of the kindness of a guys heart, and then trashes his reputation online like a spoiled child when his expectations aren't met? An entitled, mean-spirited cocksucker... that's who.

I think the way that MichiganMedGrower acted is a good cautionary tale about why we shouldn't invite strangers to our grow: they may just turn out to be a real dick with a lot of time on their hands.

So yeah, we should just be nice to each other. It is a forum about growing weed, not Israel-Pakistan relations. Jesus Christ guys, roll a fat one and chill.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 30, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Yeah, man.
> 
> I'm not an every day smoker. I took up growing for myself for pain relief as I simply couldn't take the pills anymore. (Literally. Cancer took part of my pancreas and one kidney, so the pills were literally killing me.)
> 
> ...


Give the seedsman white widow a try. Most other ww I have grown and tried were indica dominant. 

That Brazilian sativa really comes through in the seedsman ww.


----------



## throwdo (Aug 30, 2017)

Smoke up got to love Rollitup


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> You do you, buddy. Free advice is worth what you paid for it
> 
> I'm just saying there is enough negativity floating around in the real world that maybe we don't need to get into dick swinging competitions online about whose grow is better. We all have a shared hobby, so maybe we can focus on our enthusiasm for it rather than getting all heated up... especially on a thread where I didn't ask for this drama as the OP.
> 
> ...


I consider it an honor and a privilege to show my grow to selected individuals and groups.

I hope they can learn from my experiences, successes- and mistakes.

I'm not just trying to grow some pot, but rather to advance the science of same.

My reasoning is dark, but compelling; I believe the time is coming soon that people will have to grow food and medicine indoors because of pollution, contamination, environmental degradation, political instability, even to colonise inhospitable places like underwater, the poles or possibly off the planet.

I'm not here to make a fortune. I'm here to pay it forward. I've seen plenty of people in desperate circumstances and rather than just give a passing thought of thanks to my great good luck, my plan is to use my intelligence and resources to make the future a better place.

Life is short. I've seen retirement and I'm not interested. Life is for DOING something with, not just accumulating toys or fame or being idle.

I encourage everyone to get busy living. You never know when your chance to do so runs out.


----------



## Majikoopa (Aug 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I consider it an honor and a privilege to show my grow to selected individuals and groups.
> 
> I hope they can learn from my experiences, successes- and mistakes.
> 
> ...


That's real nice man.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

RM3 said:


> was referring to my new strain Neverland which is what I mention in my first post taking 9 years to breed
> 
> neither you nor your friend have ever smoked it
> 
> Tis a very true statement



No need. your last version is in it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Have never made such a claim, go ahead show me where I ever said I was a top notch grower LMAO


Your weird methods are the only way to the best weed. And your seeds. You say it constantly. Just not while you are trolling for new fans. 

And everyone else using "black market" methods (whatever that means) is going to have worse results is your mantra.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

Dogenzengi said:


> Hey Fool,
> Yea U MMG
> 
> I have sat around a camp fire with Rid and been smoked silly on top of a 20 joint day
> ...



Not as good as DC's CTF that no one here could get high from. Or the yellowed spider mite ridden burned ones?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

Dogenzengi said:


> Ttystikk a lightweight???
> That man has grown and smoked more weed than you have ever seen Fool.



I have told my history honestly on the other site and here. You must keep missing it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> You do you, buddy. Free advice is worth what you paid for it
> 
> I'm just saying there is enough negativity floating around in the real world that maybe we don't need to get into dick swinging competitions online about whose grow is better. We all have a shared hobby, so maybe we can focus on our enthusiasm for it rather than getting all heated up... especially on a thread where I didn't ask for this drama as the OP.
> 
> ...



You should read more carefully. My friend/patient lives in Colorado and went to rids house and got the joints. He was ignored when the first ones did not work and he wanted to try again to be sure. 

And the only growers house I went to they all vouched for but it turned out he had warrants and court dates and may have got me in trouble. 

So I agree with you about that.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 30, 2017)

Dogenzengi said:


> Ttystikk is passsing out Wisdom here MMG.
> Pay attention and learn to friggin clone.



What wisdom? My Grow has been consistent for 3 more years now. And consistently better. 

Tty grew burned plants in an experimental fashion. With mixed results. 

Notice how I said grew. Past tense. 

And I ran clones all year to compare lighting and all last year to compare flushing and other stupid myths. 

I have a few with 5 nodes strong and healthy already in soil that he managed to never get to flower. For a few weeks he said they were his best plants. Bummer. They were real good plants. You know "clones" of my favorite ones. 

He complimented the plants and the way I make the seedling cups too. 

But keep talking. It is always entertaining. Just never very true.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Aug 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Give the seedsman white widow a try. Most other ww I have grown and tried were indica dominant.
> 
> That Brazilian sativa really comes through in the seedsman ww.


I just found a 6pk of seedsman reg ww in the back of my safe from a few years ago. I thought "one day..." and put them back. I thinking maybe now i should pull them back out.


----------



## sunny747 (Aug 30, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> I've given that some strong consideration. I've also been toying with the idea of taking a strong 21% THC seed stock laying around and crossbreeding it with some feral hemp pollen to get an intermediate around 10% THC with higher CBD and interesting terpenes. Apparently intermediate hemp hybrids grow SUPER hearty-- snow/frost tolerant, fast growing, and pest/disease tolerant. May be worth trying for an outside grow next year if a stable strain can be accomplished.


I was just thinking about this. Funny that I should logon and see this post..

I was more wondering what weed looked like back in the 80's. I smoked a lot, but can't remember what it looked like. I sort of remember a lot of seeds and stems and shake. If anyone has a picture please post it.

I grew some Bubba 76 from Emerald Triangle. It was a nice mellow high..

I'm on board with you though.. I enjoy the smell and taste so I'd like to have weed that I can pass a big jay with friends and not be whacked.

As for crossing with hemp I recently saw a strain named "Industrial". Sounded interesting,, Low THC..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 30, 2017)

jaibyrd7 said:


> I just found a 6pk of seedsman reg ww in the back of my safe from a few years ago. I thought "one day..." and put them back. I thinking maybe now i should pull them back out.


Its good smoke.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 31, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Sock Puppet Post 1





MichiganMedGrower said:


> Sock Puppet Post 2





MichiganMedGrower said:


> Sock Puppet Post 3





MichiganMedGrower said:


> Sock Puppet Post 4





MichiganMedGrower said:


> Sock Puppet Post 5





MichiganMedGrower said:


> Sock Puppet Post 6


Two things:

There is a multi-quote feature on this site for a reason. Use it.
When you get to the point you're making 6 posts in a row like that, you've completely lost whatever argument you were attempting to win.
This is the part where you stop posting.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 31, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Two things:
> 
> There is a multi-quote feature on this site for a reason. Use it.
> When you get to the point you're making 6 posts in a row like that, you've completely lost whatever argument you were attempting to win.
> This is the part where you stop posting.



You're kidding right?

Every comment is in response to an alert. 

No one alerted you.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 31, 2017)

Dogenzengi said:


> Hey Fool,
> Yea U MMG
> 
> I have sat around a camp fire with Rid and been smoked silly on top of a 20 joint day
> ...


After this someone is going to have to help me find these 'neverland' beans !


----------



## throwdo (Aug 31, 2017)

Chill weed is good I like when you smoke and you just start Day dreaming no anxiety drift off in a gentle bliss time just flys by


----------



## RM3 (Aug 31, 2017)

mistermagoo said:


> After this someone is going to have to help me find these 'neverland' beans !


Neverland crossed testers were shared during that gathering but Neverland itself is not yet available. One that was named Zweed after the syfy show Znation is Holy Fuck X Neverland ,, Afghan King posted a smoke report of Holy Fuck in his grow journal, this is what he said,,,,,,

Girls looking sexy got my boys in the pantry with a 120w led just to get me those pollen balls to do some breeding got to meet the legend @RM3 today over at @ttystikk and gonna follow his advice in breeding cause after smoking his strain today all I can say is humbling. Had a whole different type of high I smoke an average of quarter pound week and I smoke a lil Pinner joint between 3 other people and damn. Got a lot of insight into ways of just growing better. Great day over all and the ladies looking lovely as always might have some adjustments this run to add some potency

The Zweed will be in a disp in Oregon in a month or so (buds not beans) via a commercial grower friend. The other crosses were,,,,

Headband
Kali Mist
Bear Creek Kush
Kool Aid
Colorado Thunderfuck
Thunderfunk69 
Heidi's Unicorn

This is Neverland in week 6
.


----------



## throwdo (Aug 31, 2017)

you got a link RM3 ? Just wondering been reading this thread a little lost


----------



## RM3 (Aug 31, 2017)

throwdo said:


> you got a link RM3 ? Just wondering been reading this thread a little lost


A link to what?


----------



## throwdo (Aug 31, 2017)

Your gear


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 10, 2017)

jaibyrd7 said:


> I would love to get ahold of some of those landrace genes. My pop is always talking about the Kona or Acapulco ans so on. He said he opened a garbage bag one time and it literally like a sack of gold!


Way up where i am...about as far away from acapulo as you can get where theres still people, i "scored" a 1/2 of the acapulco gold. 
And it was indeed gold... in every sense...

Wasnt the most potent but it was a good buzz like i have never had since..


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Way up where i am...about as far away from acapulo as you can get where theres still people, i "scored" a 1/2 of the acapulco gold.
> And it was indeed gold... in every sense...
> 
> Wasnt the most potent but it was a good buzz like i have never had since..


Classic sativa high...

It's still around.


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Classic sativa high...
> 
> It's still around.


Well... hopefully ill find it one day...way up here...somehow....lol

Ive been looking for years and finally in a garage party a big spliff came around and had a couple pulls... it came real close to that gold buzz... but i couldnt find the guy that lit that spliff....lol

Thats prolly 15 years ago...lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Well... hopefully ill find it one day...way up here...somehow....lol
> 
> Ive been looking for years and finally in a garage party a big spliff came around and had a couple pulls... it came real close to that gold buzz... but i couldnt find the guy that lit that spliff....lol
> 
> Thats prolly 15 years ago...lol


No idea about the gold itself, I just know people trying to recreate the buzz. On this thread, even.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (Sep 11, 2017)

You know, ive never really gotten the "why" on autoflowers, just not my thing, but now i kinda do. If an old sativa, like an acapulco, etc, were to be crossed to an auto, id buy dad a couple packs and let him have some fun on his patio. Ha Ha, he'd feel like a boss and damn would he have some (more) lies to tell his buddies!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 13, 2017)

fk me..a interesting thread name and only 2 pages of relevant stuff.

Sometimes its best just to move on. Life's to short to get into long arguments with people who arnt worried about you.


----------

